# A seeker of inner and outer truths.



## benjysirois (Jun 28, 2013)

To commemorate the lessons I have learned so far on my trip I decided to get a tattoo here in Nelson from an amazing artist named Aza at his shop Cymatica. He did brilliant work of this piece, The Metatron's cube. 

Thanks Aza!


----------



## Dolphin (Jul 6, 2013)

That is fantastic work! It is hard as hell to make nearly perfect circles


----------



## dharma bum (Jul 6, 2013)

Very nice. I've got a MerKaBa on my hand and the fruit of life on the inside of my wrist. Now I just need to fond someone I trust to do the flower of life...


----------

